
Show HN: Revert back to good old GitHub Homepage - amitmerchant
https://gist.github.com/amitmerchant1990/198ecb4a6166176ef6866f1f4aee7298
======
Springtime
I haven't been recommending Stylish since their questionable browser history
tracking was introduced by default (analysis by uBlock Origin author here
[1]).

[1] [https://www.ghacks.net/2017/01/04/major-stylish-add-on-
chang...](https://www.ghacks.net/2017/01/04/major-stylish-add-on-changes-in-
regards-to-privacy/#comment-4086083)

~~~
myfonj
Exactly. Have been Stylish user since its beginning, and recent history of it
is a disaster.

Please, use Stylus [1] if possible.

[1]
[https://github.com/openstyles/stylus](https://github.com/openstyles/stylus)

~~~
bmcculley
Do any browsers still support 'usercontent.css'? I would rather use something
like that than trust any extension.

Currently, I set style tweaks as bookmarks which is a real pain.

~~~
myfonj
Yes, most of them do, in fact they are told so since CSS2.1 standard. But most
of implementations did not allow rules scoped to @document, so was not very
convenient to use.

Oh, just Chrome blatantly ditched it recently [0.1].

From comment in this very thread it seems is is still used in Safari [0]
nowadays.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17355354](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17355354)
[0.1]
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=347016](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=347016)
\--- Recycling my very first comment here at HN from 2013 [5]:

In Firefox it is userContent.css and userChrome.css [1] (loaded at startup),
in Google Chrome custom.css [2](this file is 'live'). IE [3] and Opera [4]
have something like this as well.

[1] [http://www-archive.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html](http://www-
archive.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html) [2]
[http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=2393](http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=2393)
[3] [http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Use-your-own-
sty...](http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Use-your-own-sty..). [4]
[http://www.opera.com/docs/usercss/#user-
mode](http://www.opera.com/docs/usercss/#user-mode)

[5]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5436309](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5436309)

------
raziel2p
I just want the old feed back. I'm not interested in stars and follows, I want
to know when PRs/issues to my repos are opened and commented on. The new
activity feed which shows up on top of the regular feed is limited to very few
items and doesn't show enough details.

~~~
bfirsh
This is really good for that: [https://octobox.io/](https://octobox.io/)

------
barrowclift
If you use Safari, this functionality is built in, no sketchy plugin required.
You can save the CSS snippet from the provided link as a file somewhere on
your disk, then select the style sheet in Safari > Preferences > Advanced.

It's useful for loads of other cases too. For example, I have mine wrapping
Hacker News's <pre> elements so I don't have to horizontally scroll for miles
while trying to read.

------
skibz
I should add this to my Stylish profile for GitHub.

If you combine this with Original GitHub Navigation Bar Color [0] you can have
an original-ish GitHub theme.

[0]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/original-github-
na...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/original-github-
navigatio/ambmcegpnljhgcabihnniacjnlohifcb)

~~~
amitmerchant
Yeah. That would be perfect!

------
dionidium
While we're at it, has anybody else noticed that StackOverflow now
artificially constrains the center column's width, so that many code examples
are now totally unreadable due to unnecessary line-wrapping? Meanwhile, I've
got a boat-load of whitespace on the left side of my monitor.

Edit:

    
    
        Profile -> Edit Profile & Settings (tab) -> Preferences (left menu) ->  Hide left navigation

------
taspeotis
Microsoft’s VSTS is getting a facelift [1] so watch that space to see what
GitHub might end up looking like.

[1] [https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/devops/2018/06/19/new-
navig...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/devops/2018/06/19/new-navigation/)

~~~
th0br0
... so it's going to look like GitLab? /s

~~~
craftyguy
That's almost the exact same layout as Gitlab.

------
Double_a_92
I'm not quite sure what changed.

~~~
mcjiggerlog
The columns switch sides. Seems pretty pointless.

------
SippinLean
Github still uses floats for page layout?! In _my_ flexbox-capable browser?

~~~
amitmerchant
Backward compatibility you know?

